# The Vortex sucked another one in !!!!!



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Viking48 came over today and made a pen and i think he;s hooked did a great job too maybe he'll post a picture ,he's a super nice guy really nice to meet him.*


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good job, deer dude.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good for you Deerdude! I am glad he got to turn one.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep - crossed over to the dark side. Really enjoyed the visit with Deerdude - great guy and he even slipped a piece of his beautiful wood into my box. His wife doesn't seem to mind having "Penheads" over either.







Thanks again for the hospitality and lesson. Here's a pic of my first attempt. Now I need to buy some more stuff of course - looking for suggestions. Don wasn't real fond of his press but I forgot to ask which one he did like - any suggestions? Also need a mill - is it best to go ahead and get one with interchangeable mandrels? How about carbide - spring for the extra cost? Need a drilling vise - any favorites out there? Any suggestions on suppliers other than Woodcraft and Penn State? Gotta head for Florida Tuesday for a week so I'll have time to get some of these shipped in. Good thing Mama is going with me - I could be dangerous sitting in the hotel room at night with my laptop.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Better tighten the drag....looks like another one has been 'hooked'! Congrats on the first pen....good looking design. The other 'pen heads' will steer you in the right direction on the equipment. Welcome to the 'vortex'! gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Yep - crossed over to the dark side. Really enjoyed the visit with Deerdude - great guy and he even slipped a piece of his beautiful wood into my box. His wife doesn't seem to mind having "Penheads" over either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowzers.......get stock in wood turning. NOW./ :work: Kidding, don't worry that big brown truck drives by every day. Get the aprentice starter kit, great for getting started. mandrell, Sand paper, pen kits, every thing to get started.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I read somewhere that it was recommended to not get the carbide mill. Don't remember why, but there was a reason other than cost to not use the carbide. The HSS models seem to last forever anyway and I have even sharpened mine.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the addiction. Woodcraft and Rockler send their thanks.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The Vortex appears to be gaining strength ! 
At some point it will be an unstopable force, and we will all be looking for Powermatics and Beal everything else. I'm already checking out craigslist Houston every day for 'Lathe' and almost bought a 25,000 BTU AC wall unit for the garage (and I may still go get it!).


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I read somewhere that it was recommended to not get the carbide mill. Don't remember why, but there was a reason other than cost to not use the carbide. The HSS models seem to last forever anyway and I have even sharpened mine.


How about the interchangeable mandrels? Ok or better to buy one for each size?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Instead of buying a bunch of mandrels you can drill a piece of scrap with a 1/4" hole, square the ends and turn down between the bushings to the ID of the brass tube. This makes a good self centering spacer. I just make a set for each type kit I turn. and keep them with the kits and bushings in a ziplock bag.


----------

